# Schwinn Tornado



## Tim s (Oct 3, 2022)

I went to the Hershey swap meet today and ended up bringing this Tornado home. I like the look of the straight bar on this model and kept my eye out for one. I did a few test spots on the paint with compound and it will clean up nicely. Enjoy, Tim


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 3, 2022)

Luv those basic bikes!


----------



## Tim s (Oct 4, 2022)

Does the seat look like the correct one? Does anyone have a correct rear fender brace that they would let go? Thanks Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 4, 2022)

Tim s said:


> Does the seat look like the correct one? Does anyone have a correct rear fender brace that they would let go? Thanks Tim



Yes it should be correct. I have the same bike it  came with same seat. Any remnants of a tank? Mine shows it had a tank. Its funny low end bike with a tank that is worth more then the bike now haha


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 4, 2022)

The Deluxe Tornado came with a tank, rear rack, and torpedo light.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 4, 2022)

Love the Tornadoes and the Typhoon’s my 59’ & 62’


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 5, 2022)

What are the deluxe tornados worth? Rough but rideable condition, and mint perfect?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 5, 2022)

The last complete one in pretty good condition I saw sold between $700 & $800


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> The last complete one in pretty good condition I saw sold between $700 & $800




A Tornado?!!! That's more than what a Jag sells for. 😲


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 6, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> A Tornado?!!! That's more than what a Jag sells for. 😲



Yes a Deluxe Tornado NOT a Tornado,   on eBay . They’re pretty hard to find complete , Jaguars seem to be much more common and available . I see a lot more Jaguar’s then Deluxe Tornado’s
Right now there’s 5 Jaguars on eBay and not one Deluxe Tornado and IMO a better looking bike


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 10, 2022)

Makes you wonder about the kid who picked out the bike when it was new.   The Deluxe Tornado with rack, tank, and headlight cost $10 less than a basic no frills Hornet. Why wouldn’t you want the extras for $10 less.


----------



## Tim s (Nov 22, 2022)

All done! Sorry, it will not let me upload the pic. Working now!


----------

